# Incubating and Hatching Chicks



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Incubating and Hatching Chicks



> Hatching your own eggs is an interesting experience that many of us are tempted to partake in or may have already done. For 21 days, we wait and watch excitedly for baby chicks to appear, eagerly welcoming them when they finally do. Options for hatching include letting the hen act as a natural incubator, incubating eggs laid by your own chickens in a manmade incubator, or incubating eggs purchased elsewhere and possibly shipped. Whichever option you prefer, the end goal is the same: baby...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## billybobaz (Feb 9, 2015)

Built a good brooder (******* style) out of stuff that I found being discarded. Works great and almost free. I would publish the plans, but so far I am unable to add an attachment to my posts.


----------

